# Want to install kicker speakers in my Blazer, need help with amp



## cowboi (Feb 24, 2015)

I want to install these speakers in my 1998 Trail Blazer, 

http://www.amazon.com/Kicker-40CS65...s&ie=UTF8&qid=1446100566&sr=1-1&keywords=cs65

I need some help knowing if I need an amp considering I've got a cheap aftermarket radio in it. Can I get some help picking one out and maybe installing. I have a general understanding of amps and the wiring that goes along with it. I can do the installation myself. I'm only installing speakers in the front doors I don't really care about a sub I don't want to spend the money on it. It's just so I can upgrade the stock speakers with those coaxial ones.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Your aftermarket radio should be fine providing all the channels are working correctly.


----------

